# Laptop Toshiba Recovery Option Questions



## cam724 (Oct 21, 2009)

I need to erase my hard drive and start all over again due to too many viruses spyware and other problems. My computer is a Toshiba Satellite A200 with windows vista home premium 32 bit.

When I have done this in the past the usual procedure I follow is:

Restart the computer and press F8, I log in using my username and password, it then brings me to the "System Recovery Options" with the screen on the following website:

http://209.167.114.38/support/TechSupport/troubleshooting/Vista/bluescreen/SystemRecoveryOptions.JPG

I then select "Toshiba Recovery Wizard" and I select the Option "Recovery of Factory Default Software" "Recover to out-of-box state" as on page 4 of the website below:

http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/content/support/downloads/PMA500339010_web.pdf

Then the "WARNING" screen as on the website below is displayed. 

http://203.56.127.51/topic/pdf/DOWNLOADS/FAQIMG/08010902_101.jpg

I selected "Yes" and the computer eventually boots up to what it was when I got it out of the box, with a trial version on Norton Antivirus and a trail version of Microsoft Office 2007 which I remove, then I install the stuff I want.

What I would like to know is what happens if I choose the other option "Erase the hard disk".

I have several questions.

1. What is the difference between "Erase the hard disk" and "Recover to out-of-the box?
Will I still have my "Microsoft Vista" Operating system, "Windows Recovery Options" and "Toshiba Recovery Wizard" when the computer reboots, or will I have a blank screen saying please insert Operating System CD. 

Because I have no Operating CD's or any Recovery Disks if this option deletes the Vista Operating System" or Windows Recovery Options" or "Toshiba Recovery Wizard" I will lose my Vista Operating System.

2. What is the difference between "Delete all data and partitions from the hard disk" and "Delete all partitions and overwrite all sectors on the hard disk" as on page 6 of the website:

http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/content/support/downloads/PMA500339010_web.pdf

I know that the HDD or hard disk drive is the cylinder metal stack of rings which stores the data and the hard drive includes the HDD and the arm and all the metal components in the plastic case which holds the HDD, but how does this affect the operation of the computer.

I have been told that if you believe a virus is in the boot files of your computer you should select the "Erase the hard disk" option as opposed to the "out-of-box" option. 

However i am inclined to select the last option "Delete all partitions and overwrite all sectors on the hard disk" as on page 6 of the website.

http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/content/support/downloads/PMA500339010_web.pdf

However I thought I would get your input before I choose this option and find that it deletes my vista operating system, windows recovery options and Toshiba recovery options. 

Thank You.
cam724


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

This seems to be a duplicate of this one... http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/toshiba-recovery-options-questions-424234.html and this one http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/wiping-hard-drive-to-remove-virsues-trojans-etc-424224.html ... thus the infraction.

From your post, I would not suggest you try the ERASE option if you do not have a recovery CD or DVD. I believe Toshiba laptops has the facility to make you create recovery CD so you can have something to go back to. I suggest you do that now before you try anything else.

AFAIK there is a recovery partition from where you can recover your system if something happens to the Vista partition. I am not sure if you have the same for Toshiba that is why it is important you create a recovery CD. If you do have a recovery partition, you could try to format the Vista partition and reinstall Vista from the recovery partition. BE VERY CAREFUL WHEN YOU DO THIS AS YOU COULD FORMAT/ERASE/DELETE THE RECOVERY PARTITION as well. If that happens you have nothing to go back to unless you have a recovery CD.


----------

